# ESP/LTD Javier Reyes NGD



## chance0 (May 15, 2015)

Just received a new JR-608.

Wow. The pickups on these. Super tight, yet not piercing at all. Super percussive yet not clangy. Sounds tighter than actives! Awesome job, Dimarzio. Excellent ears, Javier.

The finish: spectacular. A minor flub at the nut, but overall everything is super clean. I love the streaks of natural wood color in the top that billow through the faded blue finish. 

Playability: Super comfortable--no issues transitioning from Carvin/Ibby to this. Extra-low action. A little bit of buzz on low F#, but maybe because I tune down 1/2 step and need to readjust the neck bow. No neck dive. Extra comfortable top cutaway. Nice top carve. 

Bridge: Cool Schaller Hannes. Super comfy. Great look. But it doesn't really sound as amazing as Schaller advertised. It just sounds like a very good bridge. 

Sustain: 5 piece neck through with the best blend of tone woods (walnut, maple, paduak)... tons of sustainnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn.

Inlays: About time someone made some original inlays like this MOP/CF design. Very classy--a great look that is more impressive than neck binding. 

The cons: 

The faded blue is actually not my favorite color. It looked deeper and more purply in advertisements, which is what I wanted. 

The output jack doesn't hold my cable snugly. It falls out just by moving. Maybe I'll re-set something in there. 




PICS TO COME!


----------



## Mathemagician (May 15, 2015)

Need pics & info! This is one intriguing beast. How wide/fat is the next? Congrats on the ngd!


----------



## Alex Kenivel (May 15, 2015)

This is the first NGD I've ever seen for this guitar and no pics??  I hope you're having a high definition photo shoot as I type this!


----------



## chance0 (May 15, 2015)

Alex Kenivel said:


> This is the first NGD I've ever seen for this guitar and no pics??  I hope you're having a high definition photo shoot as I type this!



Just for that I'll make you wait the entire weekend. lol.    #isthatevil?


----------



## JSanta (May 15, 2015)

chance0 said:


> Just for that I'll make you wait the entire weekend. lol.    #isthatevil?


----------



## asher (May 15, 2015)

chance0 said:


> Just for that I'll make you wait the entire weekend. lol.    #isthatevil?


----------



## Alex Kenivel (May 15, 2015)




----------



## kevdes93 (May 15, 2015)

Awaiting pics of this one!


----------



## Mathemagician (May 15, 2015)

I think it was just a clever ruse. /conspiracyhat


----------



## coffeeflush (May 16, 2015)

Who u do this ? PICS PLEASE


----------



## bzhan1 (May 16, 2015)

how does the neck compare to the carvin/ibby?


----------



## chance0 (May 16, 2015)

bzhan1 said:


> how does the neck compare to the carvin/ibby?



About the same as carvin, but flatter. Not as flat as ibby.


----------



## WillDfx (May 16, 2015)

Worst NGD ever...


----------



## simonXsludge (May 16, 2015)

Seen it in the flesh at Musikmesse and liked it better than in the pictures. I'd love to try it! From what I heard, the neck was based off of an Ibanez neck...



Here's our photo from Messe, to hold you guys over until OP posts his:


----------



## IChuckFinleyI (May 16, 2015)

WillDfx said:


> Worst NGD ever...



+1


----------



## Mathemagician (May 16, 2015)

Anyone know if the neck on the 208 is identical to the neck on the 608? That alone may push me to pick one up down the road.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (May 17, 2015)




----------



## chassless (May 17, 2015)

i'm subbing to this to see if the OP will deliver. and he had better to!


----------



## pkgitar (May 17, 2015)

I really dislike the headstock on the mystique series. Maybe it would work better reversed.

But aside from that. I'll be waiting like the rest for SUM O DEM PIX.


----------



## chance0 (May 17, 2015)

I'm so mean, but that's what everyone gets for being impatient. lolololol. First pics due in t minus 6 hours.


----------



## Roland777 (May 17, 2015)

chance0 said:


> I'm so mean, but that's what everyone gets for being impatient. lolololol. First pics due in t minus 6 hours.



Posts NGD before he has pics at his disposal. 

Calls forum impatient for expected backlash.

chance0-logic.


----------



## watson503 (May 17, 2015)

chance0 said:


> I'm so mean, but that's what everyone gets for being impatient. lolololol. First pics due in t minus 6 hours.



Post the damn pics.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (May 17, 2015)

This thread needs to be locked, nuff said.


----------



## chance0 (May 17, 2015)

The moment you have all been waiting for. 
















Wait for it.


















Wait for it. 














...


----------



## Alex Kenivel (May 17, 2015)

she's on the bed.... One knob showing.. Trve pronz

DAT JACK DOE


----------



## chance0 (May 17, 2015)

Alex Kenivel said:


> she's on the bed.... One knob showing.. Trve pronz
> 
> DAT JACK DOE



That pick wants her bad.

More to come...


----------



## erdiablo666 (May 17, 2015)

This went from annoying to awful to actually kind of funny.


----------



## asher (May 17, 2015)

pic for scale?


----------



## chance0 (May 17, 2015)

Sorry, guys, been camping all weekend. Can only stop by every once in a while. Another pic before I dump the rest of the artsy ones after I develop them (I shoot in RAW).


----------



## kevdes93 (May 17, 2015)

Ok thats cool, at least we know it actually exists


----------



## chassless (May 18, 2015)

i won't believe it until you put a timestamp. and your boobs.


just kidding. nice teasers and congrats!


----------



## MF_Kitten (May 18, 2015)

I saw this and the black one at NAMM, and they were super cool. Felt nice to hold, and they both played well. So I can attest to both of them being worth it, depending on how the mass produced ones end up being.


----------



## chance0 (May 18, 2015)

MF_Kitten said:


> I saw this and the black one at NAMM, and they were super cool. Felt nice to hold, and they both played well. So I can attest to both of them being worth it, depending on how the mass produced ones end up being.



The action is super low, giving the sound a little click without excess buzz. It creates a very tight response because the mud is effectively canceled out from the start. 

It is a very comfortable guitar. You know how the top of an LP can dig into your forearm? Well, the forearm bevel here is just perfect, but the guitar maintains that LP carved top look for extra classiness. 

The color is growing on me. It's more of a grey-purple-blue that changes in different lighting depending on the color temperature. It looks super sharp. 

The guitar is very lightweight for an 8 string. The cutaways and bevel really help in this regard. The use of Swamp Ash also helps a lot. 

I have zero issues with upper fret access. The lower horn is perfect. I think even Rusty Cooley would approve. lol

The tone is good, but I think I'd want to lower the bridge pickup so that the in-between tones are more neck-dominant. It's a little too squawk-y right now. 

The neck carve is like a Carvin with the back sanded flat. It's not a Wizard neck. 

The scale length is immaculate for what this guitar is intended for. Longer, and I think it sounds less 'vocal' and animated. Shorter, and the bassier strings sound less 'violent'. So I think the scale length is perfect for the pickups. 

The guitar stays in tune! The locking tuners are excellent. The bridge is stable. I still love the feel of the flatness of the bridge. Very comfy. 

Except for my 7 string Ibanez jazzbox, this makes my other guitars (LPs, Strats, superstrats) look a lot less classy. The Mystique shape is awesome. 

I'm at work, so I'll get more photos up this evening.


----------



## JaxoBuzzo (May 21, 2015)

chance0 said:


> I'm at work, so I'll get more photos up this evening.




3 days later....


----------



## GenghisCoyne (May 21, 2015)

lock it, ban him


----------



## Fathand (May 22, 2015)

GenghisCoyne said:


> lock it, ban him



The internet doesn't really take teasers well, does it? 

Because I kinda know how SSO operates, I wouldn't dare to do something like this but I give credit to this guy for having huge virtual cojones.


----------



## mcsalty (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Alex Kenivel (May 22, 2015)

_Meanwhile, back at the ranch, Reyes and (insert company here) begin designing the next signature model... _


----------



## Tesla (May 22, 2015)

I like this thread.


----------



## MikeH (May 22, 2015)

Fuck, this thread sucks.


----------



## chance0 (May 22, 2015)

The OP is a complete bum! Kill him! Overpromises, underdelivers. Typical OP. 

Wait, that's me! Sorry guys, life got in the way. The wife requested my presence at other things this week. But certainly, one day, this century, I'll get those photos posted, right? Right?

If not, ban me. Ban me good.


----------



## asher (May 22, 2015)




----------



## SilentCartographer (May 23, 2015)

its like the necrophagist of NGDs


----------



## SavM (May 23, 2015)

Haha! This is hilarious


----------



## Alex Kenivel (May 24, 2015)

What good is a guitar if you can't take pictures of it and post them for us to drool over? 

And wives? Don't _get_ me started on those things...


----------



## Kittenflower (May 24, 2015)

this thread


----------



## chance0 (May 26, 2015)

Alex Kenivel said:


> What good is a guitar if you can't take pictures of it and post them for us to drool over?
> 
> And wives? Don't _get_ me started on those things...



You're right. The guitar just got up and left, claiming I didn't take enough beauty shots. It kept demanding, "More drool, more drool." In my negligence, I simply ignored its requests, and here I am all alone, staring at my screen. 

And now I have to give up my wife, too? I never should have posted to SSO.

Getting that guitar was the biggest mistake of my life.


----------



## beneharris (May 26, 2015)

chance0 said:


> You're right. The guitar just got up and left, claiming I didn't take enough beauty shots. It kept demanding, "More drool, more drool." In my negligence, I simply ignored its requests, and here I am all alone, staring at my screen.
> 
> And now I have to give up my wife, too? I never should have posted to SSO.
> 
> Getting that guitar was the biggest mistake of my life.



Well, you did kind of obligate yourself to us when you said "piczorz cumming", like 100 times.


----------



## Lada The Great (May 26, 2015)

Alex Kenivel said:


> _Meanwhile, back at the ranch, Reyes and (insert company here) begin designing the next signature model... _



Isnt that also sort of Misha Mansoor's thing? I mean, he has changed his endorsementdeal like three times now?
Sorry for my terrible English.


----------



## Randy (May 26, 2015)

I miss negative feedback


----------



## chance0 (May 26, 2015)

beneharris said:


> Well, you did kind of obligate yourself to us when you said "piczorz cumming", like 100 times.



But I did deliver. Just not the last time. So, 99 out of a 100 is still an "A", right? Amirite? Guys? Guys? 

*crickets*


----------



## IChuckFinleyI (May 26, 2015)

This really is the ....tiest NGD thread ever. In fact in the words of Comic Book Guy from The Simpsons "Worst NGD thread ever!"


----------



## QuantumCybin (May 27, 2015)

50 some posts in ten years of membership on this forum--we can't expect too many posts too quickly from the OP, let's be honest


----------



## chance0 (May 27, 2015)

What is this guitar from "The Worst NGD Ever" thread? I will tell you:

It resides in shadows, both physically and in the minds of forumites everywhere...


----------



## chance0 (May 27, 2015)

It captivates not merely by tone or craftsmanship, but by the mystery of its portrayal by that "#1 Most Desired to Be Banned" forumite known as "chance0".


----------



## chance0 (May 27, 2015)

Will this JR-608 ever truly come to light? Will the collateral damage from this "Worst NGD Ever" sink the ESP company alongside chance0's flagging reputation?

May others be warned forever of the fate of their forum status should they attempt another thread like this one.


----------



## chance0 (May 27, 2015)

But fear not: certainly a chance at redemption is just around the curve...


----------



## sage (May 27, 2015)

I hate photographers.


----------



## chance0 (May 27, 2015)

sage said:


> I hate photographers.



They hate you, too. But with a really colorful, illuminating, well-framed hate. So it's not really all that bad.


----------



## Zado (May 27, 2015)

I can definitely say,with the slightest margin of doubt,that the thing has strings.


----------



## chassless (May 27, 2015)

OP has won my heart.


----------



## Randy (May 27, 2015)

chance0 said:


> Will this JR-608 ever truly come to light? Will the collateral damage from this "Worst NGD Ever" sink the ESP company alongside chance0's flagging reputation?.



I dunno about all that but it might sink your ability to log into this website pretty soon.


----------



## chance0 (May 27, 2015)

Randy said:


> I dunno about all that but it might sink your ability to log into this website pretty soon.




Tough crowd. So I'd better get a few last words in before the banhammer drops and cracks a skull:

1) You guys have a love for ERGs that is unmatched. I hope the whole world will soon be converted to ERGs because their creative potential is huge, and not just because of the chugga chugga but because of the new voicings possible only with fuller range. 

2) I love everyone's scrutiny of detail. You've warded me off from Halo guitars and other guys who turned out bad product. You've saved me tons of cash. 

3) Enjoy life, enjoy teasers, and enjoy this WorstNGD ever. Life is too happy to let shmucks like me give you a bad day. 



A few last words about this guitar:

_Is it worth it?_ Not sure if the asking price is right. Maybe $1200 makes more sense. It's a Korean guitar. The carved top is not extremely deep, so it's not the most mind-blowing top ever.

_Is the tone any good?_ I have no idea how they got the sound this tight. I don't hear this level of tightness in ANY OTHER GUITAR, but I haven't tried the TAM. There are tons of delicious tones in here if you're willing to also match it to the right amp. Even the middle position squawk goes away when you mate it with the right gear. 

_How is the overall execution of build?_ A few minor flaws will make your head scratch as to how this is a $1500 guitar. At that price point, sloppy over-spray of dye is a tad disappointing. But I've seen much worse. 

_What would you change?_ I like the faded blue, it turns out, but other faded colors would make this guitar perfect, like faded tobacco, faded sunsetburst, etc. This guitar is an amazing addition to the 8 string world and should be made to have even wider appeal. 

_Will it make me play better?_ Believe it or not, the answer may be "Yes!" The action is amazing and the comfort/ergonomics are fantastic. There's less distracting you between your brain and how you want your fingers to move. So then you can just dig in and go. 

_Is the OP really that much of a jerk?_ He doesn't intend to be, but it did get him a wife. But he's a very loving, sweet, and joyful jerk, if you ask me.


----------



## erdiablo666 (May 27, 2015)

I think you'll probably be forgiven if you give us more pics. There haven't been any NGD threads for one of these before. You can get away without posting pics of an RG8 or most Schecters, but folks are really curious about the JR.


----------



## JaxoBuzzo (May 30, 2015)

Don't martyr him with the ban-hammer. You have to admire his persistence. I'll never buy this guitar because of this, though.


----------



## Lemons (May 30, 2015)

..You wont buy this guitar because someone has a crappy NGD thread for it?


----------



## InCasinoOut (May 30, 2015)

Happy NGD, but just be glad you can't be neg repped anymore.


----------



## ittoa666 (May 30, 2015)

I <3 this thread. OP is a man of legend. 

...And nice guitar by the way.


----------



## JaxoBuzzo (May 30, 2015)

Lemons said:


> ..You wont buy this guitar because someone has a crappy NGD thread for it?



I was obviously just joking.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (May 30, 2015)

I think he doesn't really own it. Probably belongs to a friend, and this guy comes over to play it and take awful pictures of it.


----------



## chance0 (May 30, 2015)

Alex Kenivel said:


> I think he doesn't really own it. Probably belongs to a friend, and this guy comes over to play it and take awful pictures of it.



I've been discovered. 

My big brother Javier owns the guitar. He was noodling around on it, and people From all over were raving like Animals over his playing. And As he went to get dinner after jamming out, I snapped the photos. He's always been one of the Leaders of our little clan, and I'm just the hanger-on.


----------



## beneharris (May 30, 2015)

omg, I can only fathom the length of your red e-peen, right now. . Bring feedback back, just for this thread!


----------



## MattThePenguin (May 30, 2015)

I love this thread hahahaha

Very curious about these guitars. Thinking it might be my first 8, but not for a few years. Hopefully it sticks around.


----------



## bzhan1 (May 30, 2015)

Bruh join date 2005 and this is the quality of threads you make... bruh


----------



## Wildebeest (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Vhyle (May 31, 2015)

Hahaha, this is hilarious.


----------



## Unburdened (May 31, 2015)

Am I the only one here who thinks these are monumentally ugly guitars?


----------



## Noxon (May 31, 2015)

Unburdened said:


> Am I the only one here who thinks these are monumentally ugly guitars?



Nope.

How has this thread gotten to four pages? I've seen threads locked for far less than this one.


----------



## Fathand (Jun 1, 2015)

Noxon said:


> Nope.
> 
> How has this thread gotten to four pages? I've seen threads locked for far less than this one.



I'd guess it has something to do with the weirdness of the internet and the comedic value this thread somehow emits, even though it's basically the burlesque version of a full blown NGD-thread. You get to see some (pics) with a nifty setup (witty comments) and that's it. Artistically appreciated no doubt, but for gear wankers like us it creates frustration.


----------



## Hachetjoel (Jun 10, 2015)

I'm still waiting!


----------



## kevdes93 (Jun 10, 2015)

Let the thread die, it was a troll


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Jun 10, 2015)

JR-608 - The ESP Guitar Company

Only difference between the pics there and anything op would post is that they're not at his home. Gotta say, that headstock is fugly.

Edit: this is far from the worst ngd thread. I hate threads that are just a bunch of dumb pictures of unboxing/the guitar with little to no information on the guitar itself. 

Pics are nice, but honest opinions are better.


----------



## chassless (Jun 10, 2015)

i think if the headstock were reversed it would be just perfect for it. i kind of like it as it is.


----------



## Sumsar (Jun 10, 2015)

I guess Javier should get points for trying to create a guitar that doesn't look like every other guitar, however he should loose all those points again for the final result, cause that guitar is ugly as ....!

Only thing nice about that guitar is the finish on the body, everything else just does not work for me - from the shape of the body, the semi gold hardware, the knobs, the inlays, the 12 fret name inlay to the .... ugly headstock!

Hell this guitar is in sharp competition of being ugliest guitar of the year along with Michael Keene's (from The Faceless) Jackson telecaster  (just my opinion, no offence meant to OP or anyone)


----------



## IChuckFinleyI (Jun 10, 2015)

With the history he and Tosin have with people stealing their guitars, he may have wanted it to be so ugly nobody would want to steal it.


----------



## beyondcosmos (Jun 10, 2015)

Sumsar said:


> I guess Javier should get points for trying to create a guitar that doesn't look like every other guitar, however he should loose all those points again for the final result, cause that guitar is ugly as ....!
> 
> Only thing nice about that guitar is the finish on the body, everything else just does not work for me - from the shape of the body, the semi gold hardware, the knobs, the inlays, the 12 fret name inlay to the .... ugly headstock!
> 
> Hell this guitar is in sharp competition of being ugliest guitar of the year along with Michael Keene's (from The Faceless) Jackson telecaster  (just my opinion, no offence meant to OP or anyone)



This guy's opinion might just have to be ruled as fact. I'm sure the JR-608 plays amazing and sounds amazing, but it's ugly as sin. And there's no guitar worth playing, no matter how good it plays, if it's that ugly.

I'm not even the biggest AAL or Javier Reyes fan, but just knowing that this is the guitar that this talented artist has as a signature really irks me.


----------



## Michael_Ten (Jun 10, 2015)

Did we ever get any pics?


----------



## chance0 (Jun 11, 2015)

kevdes93 said:


> Let the thread die, it was a troll



My attorney took a look at this and in my defense wrote this:

"My client has never trolled SSO. He gave an honest review of the JR-608 guitar. He went into details about the playability and tone of the guitar beyond an ordinary review, and helped direct readers through a thoughtful tour of its pros and cons. 

"Never in his agreement with SSO, its affiliates, or its sponsors, did any terms state, directly or indirectly, that 'pics' were required in threads about new guitar days or "NGDs". He also offered a money-back guarantee to anyone who paid the customary 5 million USD for posted pics; no agreements of this kind were established via written or oral communication in a manner complying with statutes or uniform commercial codes of any sovereign nation. 

"These allegations are outrageous and libelous. Additional defamation of my client will result in further insightful reviews of this guitar, continued replies to persons interested in this guitar (in a warm and friendly way, too!), and/or repartee of his usual manner and scope. And such replies may or may not be accompanied by pictures, because, and pardon the legalese, 'The pix don't matter!'"


----------



## Dominoes282 (Jun 11, 2015)

Just for that, OP should be limited to watch only the left 10% of the screen of every pron video he watches from now on to see how it feels.


----------



## jwade (Jun 15, 2015)

Board member of the year. Straight up.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Jun 17, 2015)

I'm back from the banlands and there's STILL no pics? 



chance0 said:


> My attorney took a look at this and in my defense wrote this:



But  still stands

*MOD EDIT:* For the sake of not bumping this thread again, I'm just adding this to a different comment.

Enough with bumping this thread and still no pics. As such, it's getting the lock.

OP, if you want to post a REAL NGD with pics, feel free but if we get another teaser thread with the cute posts, you're getting a ban. I'm serious this time.


----------

